# smoke catfish!



## smokinadam (Jun 22, 2015)

20150622_181350.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Jun 22, 2015


















20150622_181537.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Jun 22, 2015


















20150622_181629.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Jun 22, 2015


















20150622_181913.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Jun 22, 2015


----------



## texasslowsmoker (Jun 22, 2015)

Details on the cook? I'm intrigued.


----------



## smokinadam (Jun 22, 2015)

Brine in 1 and three quarter tq 4 cups water. Added black and red and brown sugar. Let brine for 40 minutes. (Did trout this way was good)  I tried to cook on my cg pellet but that didn't like me today...kept popping the gfci. So currently on the gasser with cherry chips and my amps going with hickory. Temp was around 150 on and off with pellet grill now it's on 205. I'll post finish product. Hope it's decent they are a pain to skin so better be worth the time!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 23, 2015)

SA, I hope they tasted good !


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 23, 2015)

How fun!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## smokinadam (Jun 24, 2015)

Alright so after sitting for 2 days resting I got into them. Had to remove a a skin like film from the filets. I skinned the fish whole before but the 6 hour smoke created another with the fat it seemed like. Well it definitely tastes like smoked fish. Is it the best no and I attribute that to my damn smoker not cooperating properly with me and having to use a back up plan of the gasser. I would of smoked them longer but 430 comes early and I took them off at 1030pm. 

Next time these will be done on an off day and earlier in the day.  

Flavor - yes very smokey but good smoke
Texture - not the best smoked fish 
Brine - needs improvement or longer amount of time. 

Thanks for watching and I would say Catfish is a fish that can be smoked!


----------



## willy appleseed (Jun 15, 2016)

reading an old post  said a pain to skin catfish naaa   take a linemans pliers cut off all fins, using a framing nail, nail catfish through head to a board score skin around head with sharp knife or razor blade, get hold of skin and pull toward tail skin comes right off 2 seconds


----------



## willy appleseed (Jun 15, 2016)

sorry forgot to put in there get hold of skin with pliers and pull toward tail


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2016)

willy appleseed said:


> sorry forgot to put in there get hold of skin with pliers and pull toward tail


That's exactly how we used to do them---Nail in the board and everything.

But later on my Dad started a slightly different way:

He & I used to go night fishing at the Delaware River, and as soon as he got one, he'd bait up & throw out.

Then he'd Grab the last one in the mouth, with either a rag or a glove (To grip it).

Then he would cut the skin around the neck, and pull the skin down & off the tail with a pliers.

Then he'd throw them in a 5 gallon bucket & they'd swim around skinless until we got home.

That whole routine took him about 20 to 30 seconds each.

Then at home, it was just cut the heads off & gut them.

Bear


----------

